
Deep Learning for Programmers (GPU, CPU) WIP Clojure Book 0.13.0 - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers?release=0.13.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Recent Clojure Conj talk about this book series:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0rSJ9xdsdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0rSJ9xdsdk)

